# Engine cover (sound absorber panel) removal difficulity 2008 Jetta 2.5



## RCulpepper (Jan 24, 2010)

I have tried everything I could think of to remove this cover but to no avail.
I have tried to pull up on the corners as described in the Bentley shop manual but it will not budge! 
Any trick I'm not aware of?
I pull with all of my strength and still no luck!


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Drive around for about 5-10 miles until engine gets really hot. Let it sit for a few minutes with the hood closed. Then have a stronger friend yank up on the cover.
I'm scared to ask what you are going to be doing after you remove the cover?


----------



## RCulpepper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

Don't be scared, I've worked on cars for over 30 years. Mostly Nissan.
Its going back to the dealer anyway. 30K miles and skips like crazy. This is the second problem I've had to take it back to the dealer! I think I'm going back to Nissan!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (RCulpepper)*

the fact that you can remove an engine cover says a lot about you.
then, yes mkv's have some probs, every once in a while... but in this case, i think its actually you...

_Quote, originally posted by *RCulpepper* »_ I think I'm going back to Nissan!


----------



## RCulpepper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Thank You for kind and courteous help


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (RCulpepper)*

Eh, I had trouble with the engine cover the first time I went to do anything on my mkV. And I have a solid 10 years of working on my own cars ( I DID own an mkIII...thats like an accelerated college course in automotive repair.)
Do as someone suggested and get the engine hot, then start in the lower left hand corner and simply pull upwards. May still take some effort, but you'll soon see how the cover is attached http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

